# Dally and her Bday



## MeanneyFids

well. dally was a very cranky bird later in the day... even biting me which she never does--im putting it to molting. so pardon her scruffiness as shes going through a very heavy molt

the three of them out (munch is not allowed out with the others. period. too much fighting and such)








looking out the window








fluffy face








having a stretch








getting scritches








napping








sitting on mango's cage








and tsuka posed nicely for the camera  they all enjoyed themselves


----------



## Chez

Happy Birthday Dally! Fantastic photo's of your flock


----------



## lperry82

Awww they are so adorable they look so cute


----------



## MeanneyFids

Chez, you have alpacas? thats awesome! must be nice to have a farm 

lperry, they werent so cute yesterday. well mango was, but hes doing well with his taming. dally was a witch and tsuka wasnt the nicest lol


----------



## lperry82

nah they still cute when they moan and hiss at you lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

they were attacking me, eachother, and bickering over everything. so cage got huge rearrangement and different dishes (swapped with mango's dishes)


----------



## Chez

DallyTsuka said:


> Chez, you have alpacas? thats awesome! must be nice to have a farm
> 
> I moved from the busy city life of Sydney to the bush just on 10 years ago & have been fortunate enough to buy & renovate a 100yr old schoolhouse on a few acres. In doing so, I have been like a kid in a lollyshop surrounding myself with animals. My alpacas are very beautiful but my goats are actually my passion. 2 yrs ago, my son fulfilled a long time wish of mine by buying me a 4 yr old hand raised goat along with her 24hr twin girls. Luckily, I have remarried a country man who approves of & encourages my love of animals.


----------



## Chez

What exactly do you mean by 'hissing'?

As far as I know, Billie has never hissed at me; or if he has, I haven't recognised it:wacko:


----------



## Chez

What exactly do you mean by 'hissing'?

As far as I know, Billie has never hissed at me; or if he has, I haven't recognised it:wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids

wow  you're so lucky. i grew up on a farm when i was young. i loved the sheep the best and the pigeons... but it wasnt a good farm (meat farm) so i got attached a lot and had my heart broken one too many times. i will NOT eat pigeon or sheep (pigeon more because, one i grew up with them, two, i fostered a baby one and released him into the wild)... but i love farm animals. goats are so sweet and friendly and its so funny when they chase you for food!


----------



## DollyGirl

DallyTsuka, you take amazing pictures! You're right there at the right moment and capture the cuteness of your tiels! Looks like you all had a lot of fun.


----------



## MeanneyFids

hissing sounds very similar to cats, only shorter and very intense! its very distinctive... like a sharp huff of air. must have a sturdy bird to have not hissed! tsuka is a bad hisserr, hisses at a lot, dally only when shes scared usually associated with "skinny bird"


----------



## MeanneyFids

​


DollyGirl said:


> DallyTsuka, you take amazing pictures! You're right there at the right moment and capture the cuteness of your tiels! Looks like you all had a lot of fun.


i love my camera too much! lol i take over 200 photos a day. not kidding, my fiance teases me for it and my camera was in repair for a few months and i was completely lost without it!


----------



## Chez

People laugh at me that I have so many edible pets (yes, even alpacas are eaten) that I spoil rotten & that I would starve to death rather than eat any of them; even the chooks LOL.


----------



## Chez

OMG, 200 photo's a day!!!

Thanks for the explaination on hissing. I can definitely say that Billie has never hissed at me. Gets cranky & bitey - yes, but hissing - no. Mind you, I have only had him for 4 weeks.


----------



## MeanneyFids

nah, you can have edible animals as pets! my fiance wants a pig as a pet! i told him he can so long as we have space and money lol they need ferriers for the hooves and need lots of space but theyre clean friendly animals and very very intelligent.

and yes. i take a lot but i delete a lot too. i keep the non blurry ones and good ones. all in all i keep roughly 50-100 usually.


----------



## DollyGirl

I got a smartphone and it has an awesome camera! 5 mega pixel I believe. Just need my tiels to get here so I can take pics and show you all!


----------



## MeanneyFids

LOL when are you getting them?

my camera is a Kodak Easyshare c713, 7.0 mp, 3x optical zoom. could get better soon, but im waiting til my camera is no longer usable to get a new one (my screen is cracked for the second time!)


----------



## pknight1120

Awe happy birthdady little Dally! Your flock is so beautiful!


----------



## MeanneyFids

thanks  theres one member not there, but thats because shes not allowed out with the others at all


----------



## roxy culver

Well Dally is still cute even when she's a witch...her fluffy face is what I call the Fuzzy face because Fuzzy does it all the time and it looks like my hubby's pouting face lol. And Chez, girls normally hiss more than boys so if Billie hasn't hissed then that's ok. They only do it when scared or upset or mad lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids

shes really ragged. she moves and a feather drops! she was just so cranky all day yesterday but today she was much better


----------



## Chez

Ah, so only the girls hiss. Sounds about right LOL


----------



## MeanneyFids

haha guess my tsuka didnt read the manual!!! hes my hisser!


----------



## roxy culver

Same with Screech, the first boy I've had to hiss! Guess when the memo went out those two weren't paying attention!


----------



## MeanneyFids

hm.... girly boys


----------



## roxy culver

HAHAHA love it!


----------



## MeanneyFids

dally actually hardly hisses much... its tsuka who hisses most. my fiance thinks its funny to play peek a boo with them... scares the living day lights out of tsuka! he jumps and throws hissy fits


----------



## lperry82

I love hissy fits ha ha they are so funny


----------



## roxy culver

My vet called it "tough bird" when Bubbles tried to hiss at him except she doesn't know what biting is, she just nibbles silly bird.


----------



## crinklepot

Even though she's moulting Dally is still sooo cute  I'm glad she had a good birthday; the pic of her napping is too cute, and I love Tsuka's posing pic


----------



## MeanneyFids

he poses a lot  a lot of them look angry though!


----------



## lperry82

Probably because of the camera lol Cookie loves when i have the camera as he likes to play with the strap


----------

